

Bruce Schneier: "NSA Surveillance and What To Do About It" (talk) - freeasinspeech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3v9t_IoOgyI&list=UU760KEyqinCesJFeKxc34Bg

======
higherpurpose
One of his best recent talks. It seems he had a lot of time to analyze what
has been happening and how it all fits together.

